# Abu Garcia 6500 CS Mag



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Update: I will sell the reel for $125 if someone picks it up (Not shipped) before this Sunday (August 2nd) evening 6:00 PM.

No shipping.

Sandcrab
============
Classic reel made in Sweden. Great for slinging metal for hungry stripers or bluefish in the surf or off the jetty. Works for freshwater fishing too. Reel is in excellent condition less the missing drag setting decal. Original owner. Well maintained. Will sell for $150 including shipping or $140 if picked up in Dover, DE














k9


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

CS ?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

For Abu 6500 reels, CS are levelwind reels - CT are not.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Please close thread. No longer available on this forum.


----------

